# D&D (and Other d20) in Southern MD! [Updated 8-4-05]



## Psion (Aug 28, 2003)

I am continually seeking a few players to replace some players that are cycling out.

I am located in Southern Maryland, Lexington Park to be exact. It's a reasonable drive from Charles or Calvert, but I have had players commute from Alexadria VA.

Update: 

We are currently playing a mid level D&D game in the River of Worlds, a seafaring/plane-hopping game. I occasinally try out other things. My most recent shiny game I'd like to run is Spycraft 2.0, but other games catch my fancy as well.

I play a game with a good deal of action, intrigue, and investigation. I am fairly flexible with use of supplementary material. I use the battlemat to facilitate the action, not rule it.

So if you are in the area, give me a buzz and come by and play a few friendly games!


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Oct 31, 2003)

Psion,

How far is your game from Germantown?


----------



## Psion (Oct 31, 2003)

Probably about 2 hours if mapquest is to be beleived. It's about an hour in good driving conditions off the branch avenue exit (exit 5 south) of the beltway.


----------



## Psion (Aug 27, 2004)

Update:

Once again, we have players cycling out of my group.

We are currently playing Traveller d20, but I am hoping on going to Spycraft or d20 Modern soon. We will probably play D&D or Second World (D&D/d20 Modern) again soon.

I am very suppelement friendly. I am not very munchkin-friendly though.  Campaigns have a good mix of combat and problem solving and role playing.

Any questions, please ask. I'll watch this thread.


----------



## Psion (Sep 30, 2004)

Just a bit of an update. We are no longer playing T20. Have moved back to a seafaring/plane-hopping D&D game.


----------



## Psion (Aug 4, 2005)

Bump with a new, slightly more accurate, update.


----------



## Barovan (Sep 2, 2005)

How often does you group met?  I live in central MD so I would not be able to make a weekly game but one a little less frequent would interest me.


----------



## Psion (Sep 2, 2005)

We sort of plan around people's schedules, but normally meet at least 2-3 times a month. Usually 1 or 2 times a month, other things come up.


----------

